# Saturday on the Grand



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I am thinking of taking the boat out on the Grand Saturday afternoon for steelhead. If we don't get too much rain between now and then it should be pretty good. I'll be down at the mouth. Should I be trolling, if so what should I use, spoons or crank baits? Or should I just anchor up somewhere down there and float jig and maggot?

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

I may take my boat up too Saturday. Never fished for em from a boat before. I was planning on trolling cleos unless someone has a better suggestion.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm planning the same. Going to put in at ruthefurds landing just up river by the crab place. I'm thinking about tolling with spoons and cranks and if no steel is present hit the pirch at the hump. I've done well in the past years by the water treatment plant. Unsure if I will head that far up.

promag


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Hey guys.....thinking the same thing.....anyone wanna meet up. I only have a 16ft rig so will not be going past the walls....but will be trolling cleo's.


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Carpman, 

Keys are in my boat, I'll be out of town all weekend. If you want to perch jerk let me know


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

Went to the grand today. Not much to say other than a beautiful day. I didn't see any steel but one dead floated right at the mouth. Water clarity was at less than a foot in the river and about a foot in the harbor. That east wind was blowing and I'm a firm believer of "wind out of the east catch the least" that's what I've heard from the old timers. Went out into the lake for some perch caught about half a dozen. Nothing to good no shiners just goldies. Fun ride in the boat though!! I think it will be a couple weeks before you start to see the steelies coming in good there. Watch for the jumpers...........best of luck good fishing$$$

promag


----------



## Bjlampe8 (Mar 25, 2010)

Grand looked decent today. Caught a small hen under 20, and a couple smallies swinging an olive streamer. Definitely some fish kicking around there. It would be worth your time to make the trip. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

promag said:


> I'm planning the same. Going to put in at ruthefurds landing just up river by the crab place. I'm thinking about tolling with spoons and cranks and if no steel is present hit the pirch at the hump. I've done well in the past years by the water treatment plant. Unsure if I will head that far up.
> 
> promag


FYI This is probably the last year for the ramp and docks. Mary is in assisted living and her family is looking to sell the property. A friend I know that docks there was told to find a new place for 2012.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

That's probably a good thing. I wouldn't go back there after finding about eight scratches on the side of my boat. I would rather put in up river from now on. There is no dock to damage my boat and its free to launch. Best wishes to there family.

promag


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

FISNFOOL said:


> FYI This is probably the last year for the ramp and docks. Mary is in assisted living and her family is looking to sell the property. A friend I know that docks there was told to find a new place for 2012.


Thank god! That whole area of the river needs redeveloped! Those two rust bucket ferries are just sinking and rotting away in the river


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I am thinking about heading up Sunday. Got the boat shaped up for the season by sat. I have not been up in a few years. I know ruthfords is a launch and there is one by the short wall. But are there others? I would perfer a concrete ramp. I think the one at the short wall stops charging after a certin date?


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

There is a ramp up river,there is no dock straight launch into the river at st.Clair street bridge. It's free and it puts you right in a good area.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Think I have seen that shore fishing its on the upper side of the bridge from the lake. Thought that was private there was a fence around it


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

No the place I'm talking about is off 535. Take 44n then take rt2east then 535n to st.Claire street its on the right. I believe it is a metro park system ramp. 

promag


----------

